# Best Vanilla?



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a customer requesting a Vanilla bar.

Give me your opinions on your best Vanilla scent that you have used....would prefer that it soap perfectly, of course! :biggrin

Also, does it hold a scent?

Discoloration...I know vanilla does that but to what shade?

I'll probably try it out with the Walmart Recipe first to see how it goes, then maybe do a castile with Olive Oil only...


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

I make my own extract by soaking a mix of Haitian and Bourbon beans in vodka for 3 months. I bought the beans from a seller on ebay. Has an intense, buttery scent. I put in a pound of scraped, split beans to 4 cups vodka.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I just asked this very question over on the dish this week. I have tried several from my regular supplier and while all smelled great oob, none held up well in the soap. The recommendation I got and that I am going to try is Peak's Sugar Cookie. Might be too sweet for you but I don't mind a sweet vanilla. Never would have thought to try a cookie scent.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I so prefer Warm Vanilla Sugar or Sugar Cookie (mabel's) at Aroma Haven, or Sandalwood Vanillia....to any Vanillia I have tried, they all fade. It's just like trying to soap a coconut, plastic, paydough, and most really think coconut and vanillia as fruity bakery products anyway. Vanillia and Coconuts are fine in leave on products, but not in soap. Vicki


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I did test batches about 5 or 6 different ones last year, due to high demand, and the one that was a winner sells out all of the time. No plastic smell (which over 1/2 had), great stick. It discolors to almost black. It is pricier, but worth it for sales- Black Vanilla by Scent Works. Warm Vanilla Sugar was much too faint for my customers, and bakery notes don't sell well here, the Black Vanilla is very vanilla without being sugary or frosting-like, it is a little buttery, though.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Michelle,
that is really good to know. I really love BBW Warm Vanilla Sugar....to me it smells, well, warm and a little floral and maybe something else that I can't quite put my finger on, definitely NOT bakery (I don't generally like the idea of smelling like baked goods), so it's too bad that it's faint in soap.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

:lol Well I only used 0.6 ppo because it was supposed to be very strong. It seemed weak to me, but then I went to BBW and found out it isn't very strong anyway, so maybe I should try it again and use a higher percentage...


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I used to use Rich Vanilla from Goat Milk Therapy that was awesome. She quit selling FO's and won't share where she got her oils so I can't find it. Sad for me since I used ONLY her oils and have never been able to find replacements as good. Poor pitiful me. Whine whine.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well that's a bummer, LaNell. I remember looking at her stuff back when I was just starting. Now I'm glad I didn't order from her or I'd be in the same boat.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Kathy,

I put all of my eggs in one basket because I LOVED her FO's. Was so bummed when she quit selling. Still searching for some of those fabulous FO's she sold. I still have about an oz of the Rich Vanilla that I kept so I can compare it to any Vanilla I order. Nothing compares. Yet.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Have it duplicated LaNell, with an ounce left, you certainly can do it. Stacy of Daystar knows everyone, has been doing this for a very long time and has most duplicates of Steph's and the gal who died and knows where Lillian got most of her stuff. Considering Goat Milk Therapy met Lillian via me back on DG+, and then started selling it not too much of a stretch that it's where most of her scent came from, Lil's contacts...I know she gave Diana several of her sales. There just isn't enough manufacturers of scent out there for anything to be too big of a secret. Most of what others are buying from are not manufacturers but resalers. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

True, but none of Lillian's fragrances even compare to GMT. She insisted that the Lavender and Violets was the same. Nowhere even close. Tried Lillians OMH. Again nowhere close. I don't think I am big enough to have a FO duped. But it is an idea. I have about decided I have wasted enough time and money buying FO that I don't like. This year I plan on sticking to the few that I bought in quantity and stop trying to find the elusive ones. GMT's oils seemed so much stronger than anything I got from Lillian. 
Customers seem to be able to find another fragrance they like out of my selection so I am probably the only one bummed that I can't find my favorite FO's anywhere. :sniffle


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep I am not buying from resellers anymore either. Everyone lasts a few years and they your stuck AGAIN trying to find something that is close. Done. Vicki


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I so agree. Now I didn't like shelling out the big bucks in advance for quantity but once it was done it will work out to my advantage. Or at least I hope it does.


----------

